# Now I’ve seen everything



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

New post over at SI in wayward. Married woman carrying on with a male friend for many, many years. Obviously in an EA. Her husband catches her sending a nude photo to her bf. She is on the defensive claiming it was just to show him the progress of her diet and that he can lose weight also. LOL, there was nothing sexually involved with sending the photos. By the way, she has a bridge to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



RebuildingMe said:


> New post over at SI in wayward. Married woman carrying on with a male friend for many, many years. Obviously in an EA. Her husband catches her sending a nude photo to her bf. She is on the defensive claiming it was just to show him the progress of her diet and that he can lose weight also. LOL, there was nothing sexually involved with sending the photos. By the way, she has a bridge to sell if anyone is interested.


Maybe her husband should post those photos on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter and get more opinions on her weight loss progress from a wider group of friends and family. He can explain in the postings that he found her sending them to another man asking for his opinion, and he thought his wife should have a wider audience. Sounds reasonable to me considering why she sent the guy the pictures in the first place.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



The Middleman said:


> Maybe her husband should post those photos on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter and get more opinions on her weight loss progress from a wider group of friends and family. He can explain in the postings that he found her sending them to another man asking for his opinion, and he thought his wife should have a wider audience. Sounds reasonable to me considering why see sent the guy the pictures in the first place.


I wanted to like this twice. Great way to give she a laugh.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*

I lost 30lbs last year. It felt great. It never even occurred to me that I should sent out nudes to people to show them. Damn...what a missed opportunity!:surprise:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I lost 30lbs last year. It felt great. It never even occurred to me that I should sent out nudes to people to show them. Damn...what a missed opportunity!<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" ></a>


It’s not to late......🤓


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Gee. The way the minds of some people work.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*

I'm not sure what's more disgusting...the fact that she did it or the fact that she thinks her husband is stupid enough to fall for that excuse. People sicken me sometimes.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I missed the part where she also got a boob job recently. I’m sure she’s been dying to show those puppies off. 

Waiting for the part where she admits yes, I’ve banged him a few times over the last decade. But only after I lost the weight. He needed it for his research.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*

It's interesting that she would actually post a story like this. Is she hoping that she can get some whitewashing replies to show the BH? Or is she truly in another world?

Some people are just 'off' in their takes on reality. (I knew a girl in college who had stolen a very expensive fur coat. When she got caught she very vehemently explained that she hadn't 'stolen' it. She had 'taken' it.)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



RebuildingMe said:


> New post over at SI in wayward. Married woman carrying on with a male friend for many, many years. Obviously in an EA. Her husband catches her sending a nude photo to her bf. She is on the defensive claiming it was just to show him the progress of her diet and that he can lose weight also. LOL, there was nothing sexually involved with sending the photos. By the way, she has a bridge to sell if anyone is interested.


*Cheaters: Their thought processes are simply thinking that just about everyone else in the world, save them, is gullible!*


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

The BF is probably showing the picture to all of
his friends. She will probably be clueless why so 
many guys start staring at her now.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



sa58 said:


> The BF is probably showing the picture to all of
> his friends. She will probably be clueless why so
> many guys start staring at her now.


No, no, no, it's all taken care of because she instructed him to delete it:| My wife told me the same thing. Now, years later, when she asks me if I've been looking at porn, I always say yes, i'm looking for your picture.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a bunch of really good laughs so far ...

This thread has some great post ......

Jamie ..... aren't you a red head? Just saying ....


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



MattMatt said:


> Gee. The way the minds of some people work.


Who’s minds? Ours, or her’s? :grin2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Mr.Married said:


> I had a bunch of really good laughs so far ...
> 
> This thread has some great post ......
> 
> Jamie ..... aren't you a red head? Just saying ....


I am...what does that have to do with anything?? Do redheads cheat more?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



notmyjamie said:


> I am...what does that have to do with anything?? Do redheads cheat more?


what a missed opportunity! ..... it's not too late ....

It was a play on the previous comments ...... obviously not played well on my part


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Mr.Married said:


> what a missed opportunity! ..... it's not too late ....
> 
> It was a play on the previous comments ...... obviously not played well on my part


Oh...as in I should send them out because I'm a red head.. You're fine...I have a horrible headache today...not at my best. 

Well, if I did that everyone would know the answer to the age old question and then the mystique of being a red head would be gone. I'm not willing to give that up. >


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



notmyjamie said:


> Oh...as in I should send them out because I'm a red head.. You're fine...I have a horrible headache today...not at my best.
> 
> Well, if I did that everyone would know the answer to the age old question and then the mystique of being a red head would be gone. I'm not willing to give that up. >



HaHa .... now you got it.

Could you at least tell us if your eyebrows are red ?????

OK ..... I'll just quit while ahead !!!!


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



The Middleman said:


> Maybe her husband should post those photos on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter and get more opinions on her weight loss progress from a wider group of friends and family. He can explain in the postings that he found her sending them to another man asking for his opinion, and he thought his wife should have a wider audience. Sounds reasonable to me considering why she sent the guy the pictures in the first place.


I very much like this. I like to agree with people and turn it on them. The photos weren't sexual at all. They just documented weight loss. If that's true then sending them to friends and family is quite reasonable. 0


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



The Middleman said:


> Maybe her husband should post those photos on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter and get more opinions on her weight loss progress from a wider group of friends and family. He can explain in the postings that he found her sending them to another man asking for his opinion, and he thought his wife should have a wider audience. Sounds reasonable to me considering why she sent the guy the pictures in the first place.


Nice idea, but if done without permission it could be a felony, and certainly is a misdemeanor (could be fines and jail time), depending on where you live.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Obviously, this woman has a problem with boundaries. If she didn't, she would have told her bf to piss off when he broke up with her and then set up all the 'rules' while depicting himself as single. They'll both be well rid of one another.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



The Middleman said:


> Who’s minds? Ours, or her’s? :grin2:


The minds of people who come up with such inventive excuses for poor behaviour and bad decisions.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Mr.Married said:


> HaHa .... now you got it.
> 
> Could you at least tell us if your eyebrows are red ?????
> 
> OK ..... I'll just quit while ahead !!!!


LOL...if you must know, my eyebrows match my coloring quite well. That does not mean you can extrapolate that to any other part of my body though!! My eyebrows get the same amount of sun as my hair so it makes sense that they'd match. I'm keeping everything else a mystery!!!

Keeping this on topic to the post, I often wonder how men get women to send these kinds of pictures? You are opening yourself up to a certain amount of vulnerability by letting someone have naked photos of yourself. And it's one thing to send them to your husband but quite another to a boyfriend. Is is just part of the thrill of the affair? I don't get it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*

Yeah, pretty stupid. Once you put something like that out there you have zero control over where it may end up.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



notmyjamie said:


> LOL...if you must know, my eyebrows match my coloring quite well. That does not mean you can extrapolate that to any other part of my body though!! My eyebrows get the same amount of sun as my hair so it makes sense that they'd match. I'm keeping everything else a mystery!!!
> 
> Keeping this on topic to the post,* I often wonder how men get women to send these kinds of pictures?* You are opening yourself up to a certain amount of vulnerability by letting someone have naked photos of yourself. And it's one thing to send them to your husband but quite another to a boyfriend. Is is just part of the thrill of the affair? I don't get it.


I don't get it, either. And, it's particularly :scratchhead: when a woman claims to be an introvert or shy or claims to have body issues. The body issues is the one that is really :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:. My take is they're closet exhibitionists.

This woman was sharing a photo supposedly to show off her dieting efforts but she had also had a surgical overhaul so that pathetic excuse isn't flying. The good news is she can now frequent all the nudist camps her heart desires.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

AP's, will do things like this all the time they are getting what they want from the man, it's just like someone else said she doesn't mind getting banged on the car at Walmart. It's the stupid a$$es mindset. The so called fog. Of being desired and nasty at the same time.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



sa58 said:


> The BF is probably showing the picture to all of
> his friends. She will probably be clueless why so
> many guys start staring at her now.


Guaranteed, he most definitively is showing his buddies. 
As far as he's concerned, she's been notched.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> > when a woman claims to be an introvert or shy or claims to have body issues. The body issues is the one that is really <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Scratchhead" ></a><a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Scratchhead" ></a><a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Scratchhead" ></a>. My take is they're closet exhibitionists.
> ...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



notmyjamie said:


> Keeping this on topic to the post, I often wonder how men get women to send these kinds of pictures? You are opening yourself up to a certain amount of vulnerability by letting someone have naked photos of yourself. And it's one thing to send them to your husband but quite another to a boyfriend. Is is just part of the thrill of the affair? I don't get it.


All my wife's AP had to do was ask. We are taught from a very young age "you'll never know unless you ask" or "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask". Cheaters hang on to this narrative.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Marc878 said:


> Yeah, pretty stupid. Once you put something like that out there you have zero control over where it may end up.


Yup.
They do it validate their sexual market value in their minds.
Ego boost that can keep on giving forever....


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Mr.Married said:


> Blondilocks said:
> 
> 
> > I think women who have their fire reignited tend to take direction well .... especially if a little pressure is mixed with expectation. They will do things they normally wouldn’t do.
> ...


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

There is a much more interesting post in the "Just Found Out" section about a guy whose wife was fired from her prison guard job for an inappropriate relationship with an inmate (armed robbery and prison escape) and is still in contact and sending stuff to the guy. Her husband doesn't know what he should do. (???) They have two kids and she wants to wait for him till he gets out on parole. (!!!)

The guy is so weak that he just wants to get her back. This must a troll,right? Nobody can be that weak.

I worked as a teacher, at a treatment center for emotionally disturbed teens for 8 years. We had Crips, Bloods, Ms-13, rapists, murderers, child molesters, human traffic victims, drug dealers. And I hate to point this out, but we had a problem with female staff being inappropriate with these kids. Several were fired while I worked there. We had both boys and girls there and I never heard of anyone getting frisky with the girls. With the huge upswing of female teachers in the news abusing their students, I got to ask, WTF? *Is the attraction of women to the bad boys really that strong & why? *

Is it just the evolution thing where the female of the species is attracted to the Alpha Beast?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



notmyjamie said:


> LOL...if you must know, my eyebrows match my coloring quite well. That does not mean you can extrapolate that to any other part of my body though!! My eyebrows get the same amount of sun as my hair so it makes sense that they'd match. I'm keeping everything else a mystery!!!
> 
> Keeping this on topic to the post, *I often wonder how men get women to send these kinds of pictures?* You are opening yourself up to a certain amount of vulnerability by letting someone have naked photos of yourself. And it's one thing to send them to your husband but quite another to a boyfriend. Is is just part of the thrill of the affair? I don't get it.


Low hanging fruit. All one has to do is ask. Believe it or not, it really is just that easy, with a frighteningly high success rate. And not even just in affairs with affair partners.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

skerzoid said:


> There is a much more interesting post in the "Just Found Out" section about a guy who's wife was fired from her prison guard job for an inappropriate relationship with an inmate (armed robbery and prison escape) and is still in contact and sending stuff to the guy. Her husband doesn't know what he should do. (???) They have two kids and she wants to wait for him till he gets out on parole. (!!!)
> 
> The guy is so weak that he just wants to get her back. This must a troll,right? Nobody can be that weak.


My opinion is we see these guys all the time ......

It’s stomach turning at best


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



skerzoid said:


> Is the attraction of women to the bad boys really that strong & why? [/U][/I][/B]


I've never been attracted to a "bad boy" but, I do have a lot of women friends and many of them are so I've seen it time and time again. I think these woman are confusing a strong, confident male with a bad boy. They don't realize there are plenty of guys out there who are alpha enough without resorting to crimes. Then when they get in these relationships they hate all the stuff that goes along with being with a bad boy..."he cheats, he only thinks about himself," etc etc. Also, I think some women think that if a bad boy wants you it's a sign that you are all that and a bag of chips because a bad boy isn't going to be with just anybody after all. 

I like strong confident men for sure...but I like them without a criminal record and I like them for their ability to remain strong and confident while still being considerate of my needs in the relationship too. Call me crazy!!! :grin2:


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



skerzoid said:


> *Is the attraction of women to the bad boys really that strong & why? *


I can only speak for myself and the women I know. I don't have a scientific answer for it. Yes. Because it's hot. We don't like milquetoast "nice guys." Dries us up like the Sahara Desert.

Now, that's not to say we want someone with a criminal record and the like. My friend once told me, Lucy, you need to find yourself a "genteel bad boy." Lol. And I found him. No criminal record, is a fantastic father, kind to everyone, has a few tats (I'd prefer more tbh), holds down a job, has hot facial hair, and shaves his head. He was a bookie in another life. That's ****ing HOT. 

KISAs and Nice Guys can move on. :smile2:


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

There are a couple of FB groups where women post pics of themselves almost nude to track their weight loss, and give advice on how to use the tools that helped them smooth out their cellulitis/fascia. I find the group somewhat voyeuristic, yet slightly encouraging since some women have remarkable success getting rid of/smoothing out their dimples with the tools. I'm fine looking at other women's progress, but I will NEVER post before or after photos of myself. Nope! Never!

That husband is a hopeful idiot if he believes his wife. Either that, or she has poor boundaries.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



lucy999 said:


> I can only speak for myself and the women I know. I don't have a scientific answer for it. Yes. Because it's hot. We don't like milquetoast "nice guys." Dries us up like the Sahara Desert.
> 
> Now, that's not to say we want someone with a criminal record and the like. My friend once told me, Lucy, you need to find yourself a "genteel bad boy." Lol. And I found him. No criminal record, is a fantastic father, kind to everyone, has a few tats (I'd prefer more tbh), holds down a job, has hot facial hair, and shaves his head. He was a bookie in another life. That's ****ing HOT.
> 
> KISAs and Nice Guys can move on. :smile2:


Won't a bad boy also treat you badly or at least put your emotional well being and safety at risk?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Adelais said:


> Won't a bad boy also treat you badly or at least put your emotional well being and safety at risk?


I think so, yes. I'm lucky in that I found one that looks like one but doesn't act like one. I should've qualified that in my previous post.

My former bf was a true blue bad boy and it was a bad ending for me.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I like to drag my knuckles when l walk now and then, and get it. If the wife ask for that type of role play it would come naturally.

Ok enough of the thread jack.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



skerzoid said:


> There is a much more interesting post in the "Just Found Out" section about a guy whose wife was fired from her prison guard job for an inappropriate relationship with an inmate (armed robbery and prison escape) and is still in contact and sending stuff to the guy. Her husband doesn't know what he should do. (???) They have two kids and she wants to wait for him till he gets out on parole. (!!!)
> 
> The guy is so weak that he just wants to get her back. This must a troll,right? Nobody can be that weak.
> 
> ...


 Bridge funk all over that SI thread.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Adelais said:


> Won't a bad boy also treat you badly or at least put your emotional well being and safety at risk?


That is often times part of the appeal. That emotional roller coaster of high highs and low lows releasing all those hormones and chemicals from the repeated fight or flight triggering. Also one of the main drivers behind people who repeatedly go back, or have a string of those types of relationships...they become addicted to their own chemicals.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*

As for the reason she might have posted on SI, perhaps she's looking to pre-vet some new excuses for her BS. Trying to see what might fly and what won't. She may but stupid but recognized SI as a resource for figuring out what one might actually be able to get away with. I suspect she's going to be disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been with my wife forever so I don't have this experience, but I have to say that it sounds fun as hell to get in bed with a woman I'm half scared of.

Fear f-ing is probably awesome ....


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

The feedback she has received on her thread is mostly a hard line "no way" with a few "I'm sure there's more". She hasn't returned to the thread, which is not surprising. She thought it was no big deal but she has received the opposite with feedback. I'd love to see her husband post over here.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



alte Dame said:


> *It's interesting that she would actually post a story like this*. Is she hoping that she can get some whitewashing replies to show the BH? Or is she truly in another world?
> 
> Some people are just 'off' in their takes on reality. (I knew a girl in college who had stolen a very expensive fur coat. When she got caught she very vehemently explained that she hadn't 'stolen' it. She had 'taken' it.)


OH, and MAYBE, she was advertising her newly made-over body. Maybe she was phishing for more Groupers.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Rubix Cubed said:


> Bridge funk all over that SI thread.


What's "Bridge Funk"?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



Married but Happy said:


> Nice idea, but if done without permission it could be a felony, and certainly is a misdemeanor (could be fines and jail time), depending on where you live.


Depending on your risk tolerance ... worth it.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



skerzoid said:


> What's "Bridge Funk"?


Nice way of saying a high probability of troll activity. I prefer the term "creative writing exercise for bored college sophomores".


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



samyeagar said:


> That is often times part of the appeal. That emotional roller coaster of high highs and low lows releasing all those hormones and chemicals from the repeated fight or flight triggering. Also one of the main drivers behind people who repeatedly go back, or have a string of those types of relationships...they become addicted to their own chemicals.


 You are probably right. I didn't want to "like" your quote, because I don't like it, since it is a sad truth.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

*Re: Now I’ve seen everything*



skerzoid said:


> There is a much more interesting post in the "Just Found Out" section about a guy whose wife was fired from her prison guard job for an inappropriate relationship with an inmate (armed robbery and prison escape) and is still in contact and sending stuff to the guy. Her husband doesn't know what he should do. (???) They have two kids and she wants to wait for him till he gets out on parole. (!!!)
> 
> The guy is so weak that he just wants to get her back. This must a troll,right? Nobody can be that weak.
> 
> ...


Women haven't exactly been known as the rational sex throughout history.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

WOW!!! I just read that tread about convict and that mans wife!!! Somebidy please tell me are there realy that kind of weak people in the world?? His wife tells him that she will be with the OM when he gets out of prison and he still wants to be with her? Is this how people become cuckold?? I just cant believe that this is truth. It cant be right? Can someone realy be that spineless? So what will he do? Make the OM spare room in his house and make breakfast for him and his wife when they woke up after a night of sex?? OMFG!! I really hope that this is just somebody joking on the internet...


----------

